# Angelina Jolie - Tempel wird nach ihr benannt



## Mandalorianer (26 Nov. 2010)

*Angelina Jolie - Tempel wird nach ihr benannt​*

Wer hätte das für möglich gehalten? Ihre Action-Rolle als Lara Croft bringt Angelina Jolie jetzt noch nachträglich große Lorbeeren ein. Sieben Jahre sind seit dem letzten Film vergangen – nun erst wird deutlich, wie sehr die Schauspielerin in Kambodscha seit den Dreharbeiten wirklich verehrt wird.



 

 ​
Hindu-Repräsentant Rajan Zed verkündete stolz, dass die aus der „Tomb Raider“-Filmreihe bekannte Tempel-Ruine „Ta Prohm” nach dem Hollywood-Star umgetauft wurde, wenn auch inoffiziell: „Die Anlage wurde im 12. Jahrhundert errichtet. Allgemein heißt sie jetzt Angelina Jolie Tempel. Restaurants in der Gegend verkaufen bereits ‘Tomb Raider Cocktails’. Angelina ist eine Art Nationalheilige von Kambodscha.”

*Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Punisher (26 Nov. 2010)

nett


----------



## Franky70 (27 Nov. 2010)

Angelina hat ja auch etwas von einer Tempel-Göttin.


----------



## Q (29 Nov. 2010)

man könnte auch denken, dass Lara Croft ihr nachempfunden wurde  :thx:


----------



## Emilysmummie (1 Dez. 2010)

Franky70 schrieb:


> Angelina hat ja auch etwas von einer Tempel-Göttin.



*falsch, sie **IST** eine Göttin :thumbup:*


----------

